# +مجموعة صور أبيض وأسود للبابا كيرلس +



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

البابا كيرلس السادس​ 
لقد كان البطريرك السابق لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
وكان قديس عظيم لُقب برجل الصلاة.​ 
وهذه هي أروع الصور التى تحكى عن حياته :​ 







​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

​ 




​ 








​






​ 




​ 




​ 









​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 



خاص بــــ:download:ـــــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه


----------



## ايرينى جورج (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد مجهود اكتر من رائع يا كوكو جومال اوووووووووووى احسن من الالعاب اللى كنت بتحطها شايف الفرق ههههههههههههههه ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
طبعا فى فرق كتير 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا ايرينى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور جميله يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## كارلوس جون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليك يا كوكو علي مجهودك الجميل
انا من محبي البابا كيرلس 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس 
فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا كارلوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك 
لتكن صلواته معنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا انطونيوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

صور اكثر من رااائعه ياكوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور رااااااائعه يا كوكو

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> صور اكثر من رااائعه ياكوكو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *صور رااااااائعه يا كوكو*​
> 
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليك*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## ابوالعز وجيه (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الصور الجميله دي


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

ميررسى على مروورك يا ابو العز 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو 
صور رائعه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (1 أبريل 2009)

*بركته تكون معانا كلنا
وصور جمييله بجد

ميرسى ليك
*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

صور جميله يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بركته تكون معانا كلنا
> وصور جمييله بجد
> 
> ميرسى ليك
> *



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا فيتا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> صور جميله يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا نيرمين 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_بركة صلاواته وبخور قداساته تكون معنا _
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم_
_الى الابد _
_امين_
_ روعه يا كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلوات البابا كيرلس معنا
..................................................................امين
الرب يباركك كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

